# Gaggia classic, no water through brew head when dispense switch turned on...



## AndyH83 (Sep 23, 2015)

So, I had turned the machine on for about half an hour without using it. When I went to switch the dispense button on to get some water through the portafilter, I heard the pump making noise but no water came out. I waited and waited, but nothing. Tried flicking switches but again, nothing.

Steam seemed to work though.

Anyway I got my phone out to take a video to show you guys, and while I was filming, the machine made an audible 'click' noise and then the water came through.

I have no idea why this was, is this a common occurrence?

Thanks guys!

Andy

PS here's a link to the video...

https://app.box.com/s/idzijgoaaa5oyy2ltgm5qqajll0s8i7p

Ignore the background noise of my daughter crashing about...the machine had been making the quieter 'pumping noise' for about 2 minutes before the 'click' and sudden appearance of water.

Cheers


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Sounds as if the solenoid valve had stuck, unusual. Check the water pipes in the tank to make sure they are not kinked. Carry on using the machine , if it does it again check / disassemble the solenoid valve


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Either the solenoid is on its way out or it's getting blocked up .... When was the last time you descaled and back flushed


----------



## AndyH83 (Sep 23, 2015)

Well, I've never descaled, and as I'm pretty sure that my model is the 2012 with the smaller solenoid (no idea how to check, and have never had the inclination to open it up and have a look being a total newcomer) so I understood that backflushing wasn't great for it?

I'm using filtered water with a brita jug thing, how often would you say I should be descaling? I understood from the person I bought the machine from that it had been descaled, however that is obviously just relying on his word!

Thanks,

Andy

PS I used it again last night and didn't experience any problems...will keep an eye on it!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

While you are waiting for it to play up again, buy a backflushing basket and some caffiza or puly caff. Over cleaning isn't good, but it is certainly needed and worth it.

I use hard tap water filtered through a Brita jug, and descaling is still needed. Certainly after 12 months I notice little bits of scale coming through the steam wand and stuck behind the shower screen.

Your machine has the 'new' solenoid which has a much smaller hole and more prone to getting blocked. Not that this is bad, but it probably shortens the service interval.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

May I jump in as I think my solenoid valve is the cause of my problems at the moment too? I get flow at the wand but not the brew head and I have stripped down the valve and given it a good clean and although it didn't fix the problem I did get a trickle of water afterwards which suggests that I am on the right part. I stripped it again and there was nothing obvious and a pin ran through the smaller holes but I am not quite sure what to do with the middle plunger. Poking either sprung end shows they do move but they don't feel super smooth. Not having tinkered with that part before I am not sure how smooth it should feel?

I was just about to send it off for a service when I started thinking about just replacing the valve. Googling suggests they are about £40 shipped which is quite a bit less than full service but I am going to feel a bit of a pollock if I replace that part and it doesn't cure the problem. How long do they last? Is the middle plunger repairable of do I just risk £40 and replace it?

TIA

Mark


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Threeracers said:


> May I jump in as I think my solenoid valve is the cause of my problems at the moment too? I get flow at the wand but not the brew head and I have stripped down the valve and given it a good clean and although it didn't fix the problem I did get a trickle of water afterwards which suggests that I am on the right part. I stripped it again and there was nothing obvious and a pin ran through the smaller holes but I am not quite sure what to do with the middle plunger. Poking either sprung end shows they do move but they don't feel super smooth. Not having tinkered with that part before I am not sure how smooth it should feel?
> 
> I was just about to send it off for a service when I started thinking about just replacing the valve. Googling suggests they are about £40 shipped which is quite a bit less than full service but I am going to feel a bit of a pollock if I replace that part and it doesn't cure the problem. How long do they last? Is the middle plunger repairable of do I just risk £40 and replace it?
> 
> ...


I took mine out and im pretty sure it felt nice and smooth in springyness.

Not sure if this guide will help. Also, if you are going to buy a new solenoid perhaps you could install an old new stock larger one (im sure they fit but would check with someone else as i cant guarantee it)

http://reedsmeals.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/overhaul-of-gaggia-classic-espresso.html


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The solenoid plunger should be clean. Both ends have a hard rubbery seal, so need to be gently cleaned and care taken to not damage the seal. The little central pin hole is the common blockage point.

If cleaning had a partial effect, you may still have lime build up in the hole or it may alternatively be a filthy dispersion plate blocking the flow.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks both. The small centre hole is clear but a further tinkering this morning has resulted in no flow again so perhaps a thorough service is needed.

i checked the solenoid and it clicks. And off the machine you can blow through the solenoid valve outlet but not when it's energised so it should be working. To make matters worse I disconnected the pump (to hear the solenoid click) but now cannot get it to prime. I have even tried to syringe water into the inlet but there is a bubble in the pipe that suggests it isn't drawing water. Not having much luck here.......

Mark


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Sometimes the pumps take a while to prime, particularly if the inlet pipe is empty.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I dont really want to download your video to watch it.

do you back flush the machine ever ?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Did you disassemble the solenoid valve completely or just remove and poke pin into the end ? It is better to strip and clean , poking a pin into the S/V may damage the seal on the end of the piston. As has already been said due to the tiny orifice's in the body it only requires a tiny grain of scale to block / restrict the flow even at 9 or 10 bar


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

I did strip it completely and removed the piston to clean it. It's off for a service tomorrow so I will report back when I find out what it was

Mark


----------

